# broke another helmet



## haulinbass (Dec 10, 2011)

well looks like i killed my "red" helmet today trying switch front sevens(nothing like slamming on the back of your head to ruin a day). Is there any other brands out there that offer the same level of comfort and protection? ive rode with the harder shell helmets and have a hard time with sweating as i run pretty warm and it hasnt gotten much below freezing this year plus i have brain issues and HAVE to wear a helmet at all times. would i be best going back to the red helmets? BTW kids if your helmets have ANY cracks in the foam throw them away because they are now useless.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Smith makes some good helmets....

Smith Optics


----------



## nataku (Apr 21, 2011)

haulinbass said:


> well looks like i killed my "red" helmet today trying switch front sevens(nothing like slamming on the back of your head to ruin a day). Is there any other brands out there that offer the same level of comfort and protection? ive rode with the harder shell helmets and have a hard time with sweating as i run pretty warm and it hasnt gotten much below freezing this year plus i have brain issues and HAVE to wear a helmet at all times. would i be best going back to the red helmets? BTW kids if your helmets have ANY cracks in the foam throw them away because they are now useless.


Yeah, a lot of helmets are made with impact absorbing foam that dissipates energy by breaking up the foam. One hard hit causing damage and the helmet is now useless =/

Edit: I also use a Smith helmet (discontinued Hustle model) and it's pretty light and comfortable.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm gonna second the smith, but I found my helmet gave me the "gaper gap" but it wasn't to bad.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

+1 for Smith. I love my Variant. Super light and toasty warm. Plus, no gawd-awful gaper gap.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Bern makes some hardshell helmets that can take multiple impacts.

I have a Red Theory and a Bern Visor.

I prefer the fit of my Bern over my Theory.


----------



## Amarc (Mar 15, 2011)

*Red Helmets*

I caught a back side edge last year and didn't realize until I got home the damage my Red helmet sustained. I was told it did its job which I agree but I felt it could of held up a little better. Styrofoam liner was cracked in a few areas. I'm going with a Giro nine 10 this year. I really like the fit (adjustable) and the option to put music to my ears in the ear liner. It will get its test this week.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I just got a Smith Maze. Haven't had a chance to use it yet, but it is superrrrrrrrrrrrrr light.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

In my experience EPS isn't necessary to save your head in snowboarding unless you're hitting concrete, but then you probably aren't wearing a helmet doing all that...

So, I say multi impact foam like Berns BrockFoam or the like.

EPS is great at keeping you alive, not great as great as avoiding concussions. Multi impact soft foams actually give you head a little distance and time to decelerate and the hard plastic shell takes the initial fast shock. Much better system in my experience.

For premiere protection I might look into POC. They get their money from making some of the pieces in the Space Walk suits. NASA money is good money.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

+1 for smith. I have the vanatage and its sweet. Don't know if its multiple impact of not? Anyone?


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just picked up the Smith Maze. Helmet fits my head perfect and its nice and light. My previous Helmet was the RED Mutiny.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> +1 for Smith. I love my Variant. Super light and toasty warm. Plus, no gawd-awful gaper gap.





aubzobot said:


> I'm gonna second the smith, but I found my helmet gave me the "gaper gap" but it wasn't to bad.



OK! Sorry!! I *gotta* ask the stupid "NooB" question!!! WTF is "gaper gap"???? :dunno:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> OK! Sorry!! I *gotta* ask the stupid "NooB" question!!! WTF is "gaper gap"???? :dunno:


A big ass gap between your helmet and goggles - usually also accompanied by a ridiculous touristy cheesing grin


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Sweet makes a great helmet... if you can find one. 
Sweet Protection | Helmets & Protection

Terje wears one if that matters to you.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

Giro makes really nice helmets. Great fit/adjustability, venting, goggle compatability, lightweight, durable etc...

I thought the Smiths were very comparable in weight, venting, goggle compatability (plus I like the look better), but the Giros just fit _me_ better.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Bern Baker w/ Brock foam rocks.

I just so happen to have one for sale as well!


----------



## comclovin (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been riding ProTec lately, and really dig my helmet. I'm wearing the Vigilante right now, great fit, low profile, and has around 15 vents you can tweak around to make sure the venting is appropriate. I've also ridden Smith in the past, and really liked their helmets as well.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> A big ass gap between your helmet and goggles - usually also accompanied by a ridiculous touristy cheesing grin



Woa!!! OK! Thanx for the pic! Explains it PERFECTLY!!!

Glad I managed to avoid _THAT_ particular look when choosin' _my_ own gear!! LOL!!!
_(...I can't help it with the "Grin" tho, I Eh-ffin' LOVE this snowboarding, sheeee-it!!!)_


----------

